# interlock kits vs. transfer switches



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Always start out trying to sell the most expensive option. Work your way down to what they'll buy


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Always start out trying to sell the most expensive option. Work your way down to what they'll buy



I got a cord with a twist lock on one end and a dryer plug on the other to sell to the low end market.

I make them out of 10-2 Romex


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

joethemechanic said:


> I got a cord with a twist lock on one end and a dryer plug on the other to sell to the low end market.
> 
> I make them out of 10-2 Romex


 

Damn, you're starting to sound like Shockdoc:thumbup:


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Damn, you're starting to sound like Shockdoc:thumbup:



Is that a bad thing?

Where the hell has he been anyway? I haven't seen him post in I'll bet 2 or 3 weeks.


Hey you know some guys will just use a piece of 14-2 romex without plugs (just shove the wires into the sockets, but that is total hack


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

joethemechanic said:


> Hey you know some guys will just use a piece of 14-2 romex without plugs (just shove the wires into the sockets, but that is total hack


 

I do it alot


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Always start out trying to sell the most expensive option. Work your way down to what they'll buy



I couldn't sell an interlock kit to 99% of our customers. They want automatic or nothing. With the new load shedding switch Kohler is coming out with I hope to sell a lot more installs this year.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

I think it depends on the situation,new house- always go with sR transfer or split buss panel.
Older houses with some room and an intelligent resident,the interlocks are good.
Old crappy service i try to sell the 6-10 ckt transfers, makes economical sense for the home owner.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I simply explain to them the advantages of an emergency panel. That's the way I like to do them because I feel it is the better way. However, I had a customer who specifically requested the interlock.com kit so that's what he's getting end of next week.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

I have sold some servic rated TS during a service upgrade- in hopes of getting a gen sale.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

leland said:


> I have sold some servic rated TS during a service upgrade- in hopes of getting a gen sale.


I've hit a few snags selling these generators. By the time I get an internet price and add the 10-15% people are looking elsewhere. I have no problem coming to wire them but selling them with the mark up has not been a home run thus far.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I use interlock kits most of the time, i just install a little sub panel and put the emergency load in it, otherwise it is a ATS. As for customers buying their own, it's their baby with warranty.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

I personally dig the 6 or 10 transfer, saves me from trying to explain load shedding and hopefully will prevent the phone call of " I plugged me 5000w generator in and I was cooking while my wife was drying clothes a d it shut down. What did you do wrong"


----------



## bmart (Dec 28, 2011)

Kirk interlocks prevent paralleling of lines from different utility sources, ie. tying up different buses thru a secondary bus tie breaker


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

10 circuit


----------



## 24 big guy (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## 24 big guy (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry it got slipped upside down. 

I've also installed the interlocks as well they are very easy. I just did 1 took less than 2 hrs fr 650.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

24 big guy said:


> Sorry it got slipped upside down.
> 
> I've also installed the interlocks as well they are very easy. I just did 1 took less than 2 hrs fr 650.


Have two interlocks to do next week.


----------



## 24 big guy (Jun 29, 2011)

nice


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Am I the only one that's never seen these?

I searched Kirk and only found lock info. Anybody have a good link to learn more?


----------



## 24 big guy (Jun 29, 2011)

interlockkit.com


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

24 big guy said:


> View attachment 11198


That sucks. :tt2: Why not just install a $70.00 interlock on that panel and give the customer more flexibility over what circuits they use?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

24 big guy said:


> Hey guy I've installed 2 interlock kits so far this year, I just got into the interlock kits. I personally like them.
> 
> But i'd like to hear from some of the other contractors and electricians. Which do you prefer a interlock kit or the transfer switch. And why?


I've installed a couple dozen over the last few months. I use the Sq D version when I can. Otherwise Interlock kit .com. I try to wait until I have several to buy. You can get them at a discount. :thumbsup:

Every single time I've gone up against a guy who recommends the gentran style panel and I recommend the interlock kit I have won the job.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

ralpha494 said:


> Am I the only one that's never seen these?
> 
> I searched Kirk and only found lock info. Anybody have a good link to learn more?


Have you ever seen a brass lock stuck to a breaker? Thats a kirk key. They allow breakers to be opened or closed in a certain sequence.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

green light said:


> Have you ever seen a brass lock stuck to a breaker? Thats a kirk key. They allow breakers to be opened or closed in a certain sequence.


Only on big switchgear, and only as a keyed interlock on the disconnect. I'll start looking for them if I ever get back to work. Until then I'll try that link on the top of this page. Thanx.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

ralpha494 said:


> Only on big switchgear, and only as a keyed interlock on the disconnect. I'll start looking for them if I ever get back to work. Until then I'll try that link on the top of this page. Thanx.


http://kirkkey.com/index.aspx


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Interlock Kit


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Couldn't the factory homeline unit?


----------

